# tips for riding spring conditions



## calreef18 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like spring is finally upon us here in Northern California, and I wanted to know if anybody had any riding tips for spring conditions. I realize the warmer weather will make for ice in the AM and slush in the afternoon, so other than those conditions anything I should take particular advantage of? Park? Groomers? Tree runs later in the day? First season so I'm curious to see how the spring is compared to all the powder and colder temps experienced during the winter. Thanks!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

If you haven't tried hitting the jumps in the park yet, Spring can be a good time to learn. Once the snow softens up in the afternoon the landings are softer and a little more forgiving. After a while, some of the landings can get rutted out but until then, it's a nice way to huck yourself off a jump without the fear of the rock hard ice covered landing.


----------



## semajgnik (Feb 28, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> If you haven't tried hitting the jumps in the park yet, Spring can be a good time to learn. Once the snow softens up in the afternoon the landings are softer and a little more forgiving. After a while, some of the landings can get rutted out but until then, it's a nice way to huck yourself off a jump without the fear of the rock hard ice covered landing.


very true, i was working on my jumps yesterday, here in so cal. I was coming off a jump, didnt have time or space to speed check the next one and i overshot it, i ended up sideways in the air. i fell maybe 10 feet shoulder first and it didnt hurt at all. only thing is my neck is a little sore from the whiplash. I was thinking shoulder injury when i was in the air, but when i landed, i didnt even feel anything.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If it's really warm with the sun out, PM slushie runs are pretty fun. It doesn't get warm enough to do that here during the end of the season, but I remember Mt.Hood out-of-bounds in June was like riding thick powder.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Magne-traction!!!!!!


----------



## calreef18 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great tips guys, and I definitely have magne-traction on my lib-tech. Are park features such as boxes and rails going to be more slippery due to wetter conditions, or will they pretty much be the same?


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Boxes (especially if there wooden "natural" features) can get sticky in the sun shine. I normally wait to see someone else hit them first :thumbsup:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

best tip I could give you for spring riding, especially on populated paths, either have good eyes or wear a lens that is going to highlight the snow so you can see depth easily. I rode all weekend on slopes that were TORN UP. Slopes looked like a choppy sea. Lumps and lumps of heavy sand type snow. Best way I can describe it. People were getting thrown off their rides pretty easily. Can be dangerous when you temp the fates and ride near immovable objects or people.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

just enjoy the warm temps and try to ride in the shadows to avoid getting stuck in flats.

The boxes become sticky and kinda sketchy if they are in the sun and don't have snow on them.

Jumps are slightly harder in terms of getting enough speed and having a stable take off, but the landing is much easier cause slush is soft and pretty forgiving.

Also don't try to lay down some fast euro carves in real choppy slush, it will not end well. It is pretty hard for anyone to hold a true carve in choppy slush.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> If you haven't tried hitting the jumps in the park yet, Spring can be a good time to learn. Once the snow softens up in the afternoon the landings are softer and a little more forgiving. After a while, some of the landings can get rutted out but until then, it's a nice way to huck yourself off a jump without the fear of the rock hard ice covered landing.


Good point about softer snow making practice jumps less painful. The only negative is sometimes you can't build enough speed to clear the jumps. Fortunately its not as painful when you land.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

pencap75 said:


> Good point about softer snow making practice jumps less painful. The only negative is sometimes you can't build enough speed to clear the jumps. Fortunately its not as painful when you land.


Yea, I was hitting the jumps in the mini-park yesterday and was having a hard time getting enough speed to clear them, which is not usually the case.


----------



## calreef18 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips everyone, they really helped. Boxes were fine the days I hit them, albeit a bit stickier. Slushy stuff was fun until it got too wet, then it just slowed me down too much I couldn't even hit some jumps with enough speed no matter how I tried. Amazing also how conditions can change from great to pretty crappy within an hour or two.


----------

